# Erfahrungsberichte: Mr. Big 6



## der-det (28. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mir ein 29er kaufen und habe auch das Mr Big 6 in der näheren Auswahl. Wär super, wenn ihr mir ein paar Impression schildern könntet!

Liebe Grüße


----------

